# College bound furs, and in-college furs



## Aquin (Nov 5, 2006)

It seems like alot of furs dont seem to have high incomes... or at least from what ive been lead to believe. I know quite a few furs who decided to opt out of college, and they either seem trapped or they're making barely enough to get by. Im going in for criminal justice myself. What are you folks still in college going for? Is it because you want to do the job because you like it, or is it because the job pays really well?


----------



## Kittiara (Nov 5, 2006)

Because I love learning.Â Â I can't imagine sitting on my ass doing nothing.Â Â I actually want to get out into the world.Â Â I want to try and get a real job doing what I love.Â Â I refuse to struggle to get by.Â Â I want to learn in college and I want to use that in life. -shrug-

I have too much ambition to follow the jobless/shitty or basic job path a lot of people on the Internet and in the furry fandom seem to have.  That's kind of harsh, but what I mean is that I'm not content with something that supports me enough and nothing more.


----------



## garudaserpent (Nov 5, 2006)

Well, I'm in college for a few reasons.
One, because I would like to continue learning new things.  Two, because I still need to learn how to interact with other people, guh.  And three, because god knows I could never survive in a different environment.

I'm an art major though.  What I want to do is become a comic book writer (fat chance, I know) and a novelist, but art is something I feel I can gain a lot from classes in.


----------



## Aquin (Nov 5, 2006)

I want to do criminal justice, not only because it pays well, but because i love helping people. Thats a great career to do both, and with so many different types of jobs within the career, its a great choice. They always seem to need people as well.


----------



## diddly_squat (Nov 5, 2006)

I want to major in illustration, perhaps transfer to an art school. Bad thing though, I had to drop the past 2 semesters because I couldn't afford college.  Boo.


----------



## garudaserpent (Nov 5, 2006)

diddly_squat said:
			
		

> I want to major in illustration, perhaps transfer to an art school. Bad thing though, I had to drop the past 2 semesters because I couldn't afford college.  Boo.



I hear you on that - financial aid is such an annoyance.  I have a twin brother who's also in college, and the college we attend is reaaaallly expensive, and even with both our big scholarships, it only cuts it down to about the price of one person going, which, though my family isn't poor by any means at all, still means that if I do anything to lose my scholarships I'll have to transfer to somewhere really cheap.
*ramble*


----------



## TheLostWolf (Nov 5, 2006)

I'm a com/psych major.. possibly med school after that.
In the mean time I'm freelance professional photographer... but unless you shoot weddings that doesn't pay to well and I don't have time to shoot a wedding a week.


----------



## Larathen (Nov 5, 2006)

Biology Major.


Anthro art is just a hobby of mine, I'm not going to live on it, and I probably will stop doing this very very very later down my life.

Go Rutgers ]:

And woo financial aid and student loans.


----------



## Chomperz (Nov 5, 2006)

Right now i'm in college for graphic design (unofficially, they didn't except my portfolio and told me to resubmit after a year in Art 101.).... I would like to do a job that deals with art.

Sometimes, i feel the only reason why i'm in college is "cause that's what you're supposed to do after high-school, lawl". But who knows? i'm a freshman right now, so usually those kinds of ideals change... i think.


----------



## Larathen (Nov 5, 2006)

Dragon-chan went to my college as well but she kinda had to withdraw cause of lifeissues that got in the way with school work. But she lives in the same town here, so we hang out all the time [:


----------



## garudaserpent (Nov 5, 2006)

:O you mean, it's possible to meet (i typed "meat") other anthro artists in person?!
i live under a rock.  a rock called indiana.

/offtopic


----------



## Larathen (Nov 5, 2006)

I live in Jersey. The end.

Actually I found out dchan went to my college like, 2 days before I moved into my dorm. Shes fun to hang out with ]:


----------



## garudaserpent (Nov 5, 2006)

Ah, Jersey.  You have a town called Hoboken, and that makes everything there awesome, says I.  That was where Neetch was born.

Anyone else an art major in a non art school?


----------



## Chomperz (Nov 5, 2006)

My college isn't an art school *should've mentioned that*


----------



## Fana McCloud (Nov 5, 2006)

I've got an AA in Computer Animation and plan on going for a Bachelor's in 3D Animation; I'll be transferring to a university from le shitty community college in the spring if all goes well. And my reasons come from both sides: it pays well enough as a career, and I actually enjoy artsy things (or just creating things in general I guess). I honestly think that you cannot seek a career path and not consider both anyway. I also genuinely do like learning; I have a blast (most of the time) even in my general ed classes, and relish in all the fun things I learn. :}

I suppose my experience with financial aid is different because my family fits in the "piss poor" category and I can get lucrative amounts directly from the government without having to run around getting scholarships - either that or I'm just less choosy and don't mind recieving my education from a CSU (low tier of the public university totem pole I guess). I could probably go to a UC with my funding, but with an art related career, I don't think that matters as much. I'm not gonna go to CalArts, THAT'D burn a hole in the wallet for sure, and I'd rather spend my energy on my studies and less on running around for outside scholarships.

But yeah, college is fun. I'm hoping the university level will throw something fresh at me. XD


----------



## JohnTheRonso (Nov 5, 2006)

I'm in the first year of college now (well, University to be exact)
And I am aiming to get a job that will be good payed, but what's most important, one where I shall be able to use and improve my talents (languages and informatics)


----------



## verix (Nov 5, 2006)

I'm going for Computer Science, but am now starting to ponder doing a minor in Political Science as well. I solved a horse problem the other day! I'm also going to the ACM programming contest next saturday.


----------



## Solaris (Nov 5, 2006)

I'm in college for primarly computer animation and 3d modeling. On the side I have web design and development and networking classes but they don't intrest me too much. I originaly went to a 2 year school and earned an associates degree and Im working on my batchlors now. It took me some time to find out what I really wanted to do in life. At first I knew I wanted to do something with computers and so I took programming. After 2 years I decided not to continue and then moved to electronics learning about circuts and such which in the end I didn't like. At the end of my highschool electronics class we had a college rep come in and he showed some demo reels of their students 3D works and I knew that was what i wanted to do. Only problem is there arn't many animation jobs available in Pennsylvania.

Your lucky to know some furs in person, have someone to talk to and all.


----------



## Rhainor (Nov 5, 2006)

Network Technology.


----------



## BlitzWolf (Nov 5, 2006)

Though I'm not entirely sure what I really want as a major, it looks promising to take up marketing. I'm a pretty good seller...more than anyone could ever know.

Not to metion I hate how most ads have become. My strategy would actually be to sell the m***er f***ing product. Not to have people dance in the rain to "The Wheel Goes Round" trying to sell a damn tire. God, commercials suck now...I hope I can change that crap.


----------



## Zentio (Nov 5, 2006)

I'm in college for Accounting/Computer Information Systems


----------



## Magica (Nov 5, 2006)

I'm at YVCC going for an Art major.


----------



## mirroreyes (Nov 5, 2006)

In school for illustration and on every loan I could get my hands on.  *groan*  I'll be paying this back for the next ten years.  But I consider a bachelors degree worth it. =^^=


----------



## Fana McCloud (Nov 5, 2006)

Solaris said:
			
		

> At first I knew I wanted to do something with computers and so I took programming. After 2 years I decided not to continue



That's pretty much what happened with me. I knew I liked computers too, and I tried the programming thing for about a year before deciding that 3D Animation was a better choice for me (I was already artistically inclined anyway, but I fell victim to the same old "you can't make money in art" crap). The nightmare stories told in my Unix class about people with Master's degrees in Engineering only being able to get work at Radio Shack only slightly reinforced that decision.  The market just ain't what it used to be. But they still need 3D artists for all those snazzy Hollywood movies. And video games, don't forget the video games. ;P


----------



## diarmaidhuthence (Nov 6, 2006)

College for my third year of a Science degree.


----------



## shy (Nov 6, 2006)

I go to college full time because there was a time when I didn't go to college and I fucking hated it. A lot of people try college and drop college and pick college back up, even if you don't know what you're gonna "do with your life", I'd rather people be learning then sittin' on the couch watching Judge Joe Mathis at 4:30. 

I also work full time but that's because I'm completely fucking insane.


----------



## WelcomeTheCollapse (Nov 6, 2006)

Film and Animation.

Well, I want to be only animation, but they make us film 16mm for freshman classes anyway. Booo. 3D Animation to be precise.

Maybe you all will be seeing an animated furry film in the future


----------



## Surgat (Nov 6, 2006)

Philosophy major.


----------



## TheLostWolf (Nov 6, 2006)

Surgat said:
			
		

> Philosophy major.



Ouch...
*grins*


----------



## TORA (Nov 6, 2006)

I plan to go back for one year to finish my degree in business economics with an emphasis in accounting. When this will happen, I'm not sure.


----------



## MacroKaiju (Nov 6, 2006)

In my second year of the Culianry Arts Bachelors program at the Culinary Institute of America. Yea nice, till you look at the price; near $30k per year. Somethign tells me that I'm gonna be a well trained chef at a 4 star restaurant and eating top ramen for the rest of my life.


----------



## Mavu-chan (Jul 5, 2008)

I suppose I'm going to head towards getting a Master of the Fine Arts in Illustration, with a minor in concept art. I honestly don't know what I'll do with it yet, but I have at least 3 more years to decide before graduating from college.


----------



## Monak (Jul 6, 2008)

I was going to go to art school , but because of some bullshit dispute about my native american heritage I ended up with about a quarter of what I needed for school. So I most likely will be stuck going to community college(YAY)


----------



## valkura (Jul 6, 2008)

In for accounting now.  I spent two semesters at a college in Ohio, and one here at the U of M, starting off with physics/some kind of engineering and quickly switching to computer science.  Then I was off for... a year or so, now I'm back in, at another school.


----------



## Merp (Jul 6, 2008)

I'm earning a BFA in Illustration....almost done!


----------



## Diego117 (Jul 6, 2008)

Starting the University of Alabama at Birmingham this fall. I would be paying my way through a community college if I didn't get a scholarship. It pays full tuition and fees, $1000 a year for books, and $2000 a year for room and board.

I'm majoring in Biology with a concentration in Marine Science. I got accepted into their Science and Technology Honors Program which will let me earn 12 hours of graduate school while I'm still an undergraduate. The program will also pay for my tuition if I choose to go for my Masters.

Go Blazers!


----------



## Hyenaworks (Jul 6, 2008)

When you look at the popularity of the furry fandom, it's getting its biggest boost from the younger crowd, which tends to not make much cash given that the younger crowd is in school and/or working low-wage entry level jobs.


----------



## Hot_Sultry_Zombie (Jul 6, 2008)

Majoring in illustration, until I change my mind. Heh... I'm going to a community college too, and I hope my FAFSA is approved. I'm poor. D:


----------



## Drex150 (Jul 6, 2008)

I am in college for game design. I currently work construction, and to put it bluntly, I hate my job. Money has never really been a big deal to me. I never have much issue saving it and don't usually mind spending it when need be. It is just a means to an end as far as I am concerned.

Once I get my degree, I hope to get a job doing what I enjoy, the pay is just a bonus. I would rather be happy at my job and be poor than to be miserable and rich. There is so much more to enjoy in life than some dumb pieces of paper. Which is why I will be job hunting the moment I get out of college to replace this job heh.


----------



## Aden (Jul 6, 2008)

At college at RIT for 3D animation. I'm probably going to pick up music as a minor or double-major, too.


----------



## Mr Fox (Jul 6, 2008)

Well done mavu for posting on a topic thats 2 years old :roll:

Anywho i'm doing retail managment in college


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jul 6, 2008)

Ugh...not another necro'd thread.


----------



## kamunt (Jul 6, 2008)

I'm going to DePaul University in the Chi starting at the end of August. Basically, any Chicago furs out there HOLLA~ so we can take over the city together. My major is Computer science, wh00p wh00p. My dream job, though, is to either be a video game programmer for either Nintendo, Sega or Valve (my minor will be Japanese for the former two <.< ), or t make money off of my musical talent. As a producer, a singer, or hopefully both, even.



TyVulpine said:


> Ugh...not another necro'd thread.



Don't complain. It's a good thread, at least.


----------



## Ferrous_Oxide (Jul 6, 2008)

I am a riddle wrapped in an enigma... No no.. While it may seem like I am a professional student, I already have a degree in microbiology, which I used to land a very interesting quality control job *coughs*

Since I really didn't want to work in quality control the rest of my life, I worked hard and got accepted to Pharmacy school and am currently still enrolled. I do like learning and I particularly love Art. I try to draw whenever I can and have dreams about getting recognized for it, but I will not hold my breath. XP


----------



## Gobby (Jul 6, 2008)

I'm going to be doing cheap CC hours to get Gen Ed courses out of the way and then I don't know what the hell I'm doing.  I suppose it'll have something to do with art if the whole "I'm in an internationally recognized band" thing doesn't happen, but even that doesn't seem very reassuring as I'm stuck in a damned rut when it comes to art now a days.

I thought that what I wanted to do was go and get a degree in 3d Animation, but again, my drive to do anything creative in that field has fallen into the abyss, which kind of worries me.  *sigh*  Art in general seems to hate me this year.


----------



## TundraWolfBlade (Jul 6, 2008)

Well, I'm starting my freshman year at the college in our town (dorms! FTW!)  I'm doing it for a variety of reasons.  First, there's no way I can be a marine biologist without college.  Second, my dad said if I completed college, he'd pay for a 3 month trip around the world!  3rd, I've worked my arse off  my entire life so I could get into college.  One rule is SAAAAVE!? I'm going to barely have enough money for this year...


----------



## Krugg (Jul 6, 2008)

Going to college in the fall to major in Software Engineering. Which isn't video game programming entirely, more like programming heavier equipment. 

I love computers in general and have a natural ability to interpret/write code on different levels. I'm hoping to work for NASA, because of the $$  and I like space travel; or I would like to work for Google, since their offices are amazing!


----------



## Pronema (Jul 6, 2008)

I plan on going to the U of Saskatchewan and getting a Bachelor of Science majoring in Physics next year.  I want to save up some cash this year though to go to AnthroCon or something next year.  I haven't decided on which Conventions to go to yet.


----------



## JAK3ST3RB (Jul 6, 2008)

im going to collage xD i want to good job when im older


----------



## werewolfboy (Jul 6, 2008)

Im actually going to college for a fundamental year. Ill be sampling what art related courses they have to offer, and by the end of the year, ill know what i want to study. Ill be starting after summer school.


----------



## StormSong (Jul 6, 2008)

I'm going to university in september, or a year in september if I fail at my exams.

Going to study animal behaviour, so I can get a job studying animals in the wild. It doesn't pay well, but it would be my dream job!

I don't care about money that much. It's not the most important thing to me.


----------



## WhiteHowl (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm going to a community college for a NMA degree in Web Design and transfer over to a University for a BA in ICS


----------



## Zigfried (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm going to college (at the University of Vermont<3) to pursue a degree so I can get a job I want. Granted, I always felt like the "omg u have 2 pick 1 carere path 4 tha rest of ur lyf" thing was totally not for me, I figure I'll go into environmental conservation, work for the government for a while, then retire, and become a self-sufficient and have like a farm or something. (Longest run-on ever)


----------



## Nylak (Jul 8, 2008)

In college for large animal veterinary medicine.  Obviously not in it for the money; I'm gonna be starving.  >_>  But I figure if you do what you love, it's more important than the income.


----------



## Lost (Jul 8, 2008)

Im going into my Junior year of college taking a Video Game design Programming major with a minor in Physics.  I love college nice campus, good people, awesome professors, and cheap dorms


----------



## Takun (Jul 8, 2008)

Computer Science.  Only interest I had besides vet and I'm not really up for that long of schooling.  I hate not having money.


----------



## notMordecai (Jul 8, 2008)

I am a going for a BS in Computer Science with a minor in Mathematics.

I also attend a Marianist private university.

lol expensive as hell.


----------



## Sieneko (Jul 8, 2008)

Started my first quarter of college this spring at my local community college.  I still have no idea what my major will be, keep thinking of radiology or graphic design. Two totally different majors, I know! Hopefully this next quarter will help me get a clearer idea what path I want to take.


----------



## notMordecai (Jul 8, 2008)

I should add I live in Texas.

With these few clues alone, you should be able to find out where I attend. I honestly think there are ZERO furries at my university.

A little awkward I guess haha


----------



## Black Ace (Jul 12, 2008)

I'm finishing high school next semester and I'm going to college for business administration (boring I know, but what will blossom out of it will be really cool I hope), so I'll join your ranks soon.


----------



## kamunt (Jul 12, 2008)

notMordecai said:


> I honestly think there are ZERO furries at my university.



You'd be surprised. Furries are everywhere. Even on your Team Fortress 2.


----------



## mukichan (Jul 12, 2008)

computer programming major... >>; And I suck at it. xD


----------



## Tundru (Jul 12, 2008)

I'll be going to college this September for Law and Security Administration. For a while I was considering Computer Network Tech, but then I changed my mind. I think working in the security field will be very interesting.


----------



## LoinRockerForever (Jul 12, 2008)

Aquin said:


> It seems like alot of furs dont seem to have high incomes... or at least from what ive been lead to believe. I know quite a few furs who decided to opt out of college, and they either seem trapped or they're making barely enough to get by. Im going in for criminal justice myself. What are you folks still in college going for? Is it because you want to do the job because you like it, or is it because the job pays really well?




CAD Major here, Trying to get it down. Especially with all the re-development of older homes into more Green Friendly places.


----------



## DragonFoxDemon (Jul 12, 2008)

Doubling in Art and Psych. Would be in Anthropology instead of psych, but my college doesn't offer it as a major.

As a general tip for those working on going to college, make sure you get your paper work in on time. My college gives away work study and scholarships if you get you paperwork in my their due day. This means FAFSA and their scholarship application. Ask around, there are things that can help.

Also signing up for http://www.fastweb.com/ the site filters scholarships for you. You just have to pick then do the ones you want.


----------



## Ozzie (Jul 12, 2008)

I'm headed into my junior year in college. Originally I was just there because it was kind of the next step after high school, but now I absolutely love my school and am sad that I will ever have to leave it.

Oh, and I'm studying sociology and environmental studies.


----------



## Zigfried (Jul 13, 2008)

Nylak said:


> In college for large animal veterinary medicine.  Obviously not in it for the money; I'm gonna be starving.  >_>  But I figure if you do what you love, it's more important than the income.



A la farm animals? When I thought I wanted to be a vet (before volunteering in a terrible animal hospital for a year) I was convinced I wanted to work with larger animals like cattle and horses.


----------



## Wolf_Fox_Guy (Jul 13, 2008)

currently studying for an FAA exam myself.


----------



## minihorse (Jul 13, 2008)

i want to oen a ranch with cows and horses myself =3


----------



## Adrimor (Jul 13, 2008)

I'm going to a smaller college for a major in Computer and Information Sciences...focus in New Media Design, 'cuz I also wanna make video games.

Though it probably won't happen that way, since I have no skill with foreign languages (e.g. Japanese) and would sooner tear out the part of my brain that lets me program than use it to help M$ sell their crappy products...

(Yes, I'm one of THOSE people )


----------



## Kobo-Kun (Jul 13, 2008)

I'm heading to an art college this year, majoring in illustration, and I would like to end up creating a comic/manga.


----------



## arcticsilver (Jul 13, 2008)

I am going to college to become great History Teacher of Great Justice.


----------



## Uro (Jul 26, 2008)

I'm entering my sophomore year at college. Currently majoring in psychology lolironic?


----------



## Hammy (Jul 26, 2008)

Currently in college for TVNM {Television New Media Production} and when that is done back agian for my BE {Broadcast Engineer}. I am in it for the pay the travel and cause I love doing it.


----------



## Akkeresu (Jul 26, 2008)

Mississippi Gulf Coast Community College for an Applied Science Associates in Computer Networking. It's just what I do.


----------



## nek0chan (Sep 15, 2008)

UC irvine bio and anthropology major with premed emphasis =x


----------



## Nargle (Sep 15, 2008)

I'm going to the Art Institutes to study Media Arts and Animation in about 9 months =D

I'm so flippin' excited!!


----------



## HumanLombax (Sep 15, 2008)

IM going to double major in 2 Electronics Branches, undecided specifics


----------



## prettycatz (Sep 16, 2008)

i heading to college next year  LA TECH


----------



## AlexInsane (Sep 16, 2008)

Necro.

And I'm in college. Not saying where.


----------



## Prowler (Sep 16, 2008)

Im in college for english. what for? to end up getting a job that I can be happy with hopefully. could probably make more money doing basically anything else but money isnt a good motivator for me.


----------



## Kittiara (Sep 16, 2008)

My parents are helping me through college.  Because they are functional and awesome.

I'm in art college.


----------



## ninetails390 (Jan 25, 2009)

*waves proud college student flag* 8D

I'm just a freshman, but I've already concluded that college is probably the best thing I've ever had happen to me. <3 (Even if it does eat all my free time.)

I'm an art education major, though I plen to get my Master's degree in special ed afterwards, so I can become either an elementary art or special ed teacher (depending on what job I manage to get my hands on- either would be fine with me).

I'm going to college because, well... I love art and I love kids. Just one semester of being an art major has done wonders for my art skills, which makes me excessively happy... and I _really _want to work with kids for my career. It's my dream job. <3

The college I'm going to is kind of expensive (kind of as in VERY)... so hopefully after I graduate, I'll find a job in a high-need school that offers student loan forgiveness. I wanna work in a high-need school, anyways, so that'd work out perfectly. |D


----------



## Thatch (Jan 25, 2009)

WHAR... IS... DA... AUTOLOCK!?


----------



## Wuxade (Jan 25, 2009)

I'm going to college... mainly to continue my education, get a good job and get away from my family.  I'm a Computer Science major because I love computers.  I want to have a job that I might like and that I have some knowledge of.


----------



## Trip (Jan 25, 2009)

I'm in mechanical engineering at the University of Alberta right now. It's been a really tough slog for me, but I'm getting to the end - just three terms left! 

I picked MecE 'cause I thought I wanted to design cars (like a good 75% of us!), but after working a couple summers on the maintenance crew at a fertilizer plant I realized how interesting industrial plants are, so I'm gonna be looking for plant maintenance (or design) type jobs when I graduate. It seemed like a sure thing until oil prices cratered! >.<


----------



## Doug (Jan 25, 2009)

Still in high school right now, but I WILL be going to collage for Computer Science, because I love computers! I'll probably be going to a state school though, because of how overly expensive collage is these days


----------



## PriestRevan (Jan 25, 2009)

In college for a Hospitality degree...

but, I need to do something other than sit around.


----------



## Nylak (Jan 25, 2009)

3+ month necro.  But I'm not gonna lock it since it's a pretty generic topic anyway.  Just saying.  DON'T NECRO POSTS PEOPLE SRSLY.

Also in college.  Still vet med.  Yep.


----------



## Kvasir (Jan 26, 2009)

i'm trying for aviation. i havent really been in any airplane stuff but i have been in a helicopter once and i want to be a helicopter pilot. it was a tough choice between that and a vet.


----------



## Greyscale (Jan 26, 2009)

I was a CompSci major turned Bus/Acc.

Then I realized I was wasting money because I still didn't know what I was doing....


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jan 26, 2009)

With the current nose dive in the economy...everyone will have less money.

In any case, I am currently in College...going for a general science degree. I want to work with rehabilitated animals/conservation...but even though I don't know how well that will go.

It's like...if the economy does not improve...I don't know how I will be able to pay the bills with what little you get with a job like the one I want. It's a labor of love...since there is no money really. It requires you to have a college degree though.


----------



## Lemon_Panda (Jan 26, 2009)

Information Technology
*snort* I'm a female IT major. Those're rare.


----------



## Thatch (Jan 26, 2009)

Lemon_Panda said:


> Information Technology
> *snort* I'm a female IT major. Those're rare.



What the hell, you just divided by 0 and the world still stands.


----------



## Lemon_Panda (Jan 26, 2009)

szopaw said:


> What the hell, you just divided by 0 and the world still stands.



I know, right? 
My friend who's attending a pretty large college is an IT major herself and she's one of the only two females in that major.


----------



## X (Jan 26, 2009)

I'm in college, going for a pharmaceutical degree, mainly because the job pays well, and i wont have to worry about the pharmaceutical market going under because the elderly, sick and injured will always need their prescription medication.


----------



## Thatch (Jan 26, 2009)

Lemon_Panda said:


> I know, right?
> My friend who's attending a pretty large college is an IT major herself and she's one of the only two females in that major.



I don't think there are ANY girl majoring in IT at my uni.


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 26, 2009)

I'm getting a certification in awesome Medical Coding.


----------



## Lemon_Panda (Jan 26, 2009)

Orchestra said:


> I'm getting a certification in awesome Medical Coding.



I think I went to the same school to get my certification in awesome as well. After that, I decided to get my Doctorate in MySpace Angle shots and my Specialists Degree in cooking popcorn for a movie theater.


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 26, 2009)

Lemon_Panda said:


> I think I went to the same school to get my certification in awesome as well. After that, I decided to get my Doctorate in MySpace Angle shots and my Specialists Degree in cooking popcorn for a movie theater.


I have a Bachelor's in Pyrotechnics. It's from a reputable school located in my basement. :>

Unemployment is also a fairly easy degree to obtain in conjunction with pyrotechnics.


----------



## Mikael Grizzly (Jan 26, 2009)

Adam Mickiewicz University in PoznaÅ„, faculty of law, aiming for a Master's degree in law. 

I'm still undecided as to my thesis, though, and since seminaries start next year (I'm on the third)... is gonna be hard.


----------



## Lemon_Panda (Jan 26, 2009)

Orchestra said:


> I have a Bachelor's in Pyrotechnics. It's from a reputable school located in my basement. :>
> 
> Unemployment is also a fairly easy degree to obtain in conjunction with pyrotechnics.



I can see how. :O
Might this school in your basement be accepting new applicants?


----------



## Loken (Jan 26, 2009)

I am in my first year of fine art.  I plan on being a studio artist or maybe some sort of graphic designer or a concept artist.  Or probably a hobo.


----------



## Lemon_Panda (Jan 26, 2009)

Loken said:


> I am in my first year of fine art.  I plan on being a studio artist or maybe some sort of graphic designer or a concept artist.  Or probably a hobo.



A very good friend of mine wants to be a professional hobo...

That or an ob/gyn.


----------



## Thatch (Jan 27, 2009)

Orchestra said:


> I have a Bachelor's in Pyrotechnics. It's from a reputable school located in my basement. :>
> 
> Unemployment is also a fairly easy degree to obtain in conjunction with pyrotechnics.



Unemployment blows, it's an unprofitable degree. 

But pyrotechnics... No jest, that's like the best thing a human being can do. 



Mikael Grizzly said:


> Adam Mickiewicz University in PoznaÅ„, faculty of law, aiming for a Master's degree in law.
> 
> I'm still undecided as to my thesis, though, and since seminaries start next year (I'm on the third)... is gonna be hard.



You're a masohist... 0.o


----------



## Mikael Grizzly (Jan 27, 2009)

szopaw said:


> You're a masohist... 0.o



I know. There's currently 4,000 lawyers on the market, and the government (or rather gÃ³wnerment) plans to increase that three fold. While the market is _already_ overcrowded.

Other than that, I like law. I may not do well in theoretical subjects, but I'm damn good in practice (case solving).


----------



## WishingStar (Jan 27, 2009)

I'm in my last semester of college right now.  I'm graduating with an AS in commercial design and a BS in graphic design and fine arts.  I managed to snag a lot of scholarships and grants for my first two years, and went for free.  These last two years have been filled with loans. ._.  I am happy with myself though.  I'm going to be graduating in the top 5% of my class! (3.86 GPA)


----------



## vivatheshadows (Jan 28, 2009)

Im not in college yet. cause im takin a break to pursue a career in music. but when im done ill be heading off to UC Davis to get my major in Biology...IF i have enough moniies, which i most likely wont, so ill probably be doing 2 years at Solano Community College then two years at UC Davis.


----------



## PaulShepherd (Jan 28, 2009)

I'm soon going to University for Athletic Therapy.


----------



## south syde dobe (Jan 28, 2009)

I'm in EET (electronic engineering technology) but I also do a part time at this financial place so I can be a financial advisor, its a pretty good place and they actually care about the clients more than just making a quick buck XD


----------



## Loken (Jan 28, 2009)

Lemon_Panda said:


> A very good friend of mine wants to be a professional hobo...
> 
> That or an ob/gyn.


There are plenty of opportunity's to bust into the hoboing business.


----------



## ElectricJackal (Jan 28, 2009)

im in college doing electrical installation


----------



## KazukiFerret (Jan 28, 2009)

I'm not gonna lie; I'm in college because I get benefits from the Government provided I'm a full time student, that's the main reason I'm in college. Well actually that's the main reason I went straight to college after high school, I originally wanted to take a year long break but if I did that I wouldn't get the benefits anymore. 

Other than that the reason why I'm in college, despite wanting to be a writer, a job that actually requires no college degree because it's fucking hard to get published no matter what is to get a degree to be competitive in the porfessional world and since I like studying forgein langauges and I like engineering I might be able to be a translator for an engineering firm while trying to become a successful writer. Also, college is actually pretty fun and who knows, I might just learn something there.


----------



## Ulfstan (Jan 28, 2009)

College of Southern Maryland, hoping to transfer to the University of Maryland College Park and major in Criminology and Criminal Justice. I'll be a cop for a few years then start applying to the F.B.I. to become a counterintelligence agent.


----------



## trigger_wolf (Feb 8, 2009)

Well, supposedly Mechanical Engineering will pay a lot (it better for all the hw). I'm only a sophomore though so I still have 3 years going. I'm in college because I want to be here and have a degree for a great job later.


----------



## Jashwa (Feb 8, 2009)

Going to either Penn State Main or Carnegie Mellon for engineering (undecided what type exactly). I'm doing it because I enjoy math and physics, I'm good at math and physics, and because, of course, it pays well.


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Feb 8, 2009)

WishingStar said:


> I'm in my last semester of college right now. I'm graduating with an AS in commercial design and a BS in graphic design and fine arts. I managed to snag a lot of scholarships and grants for my first two years, and went for free. These last two years have been filled with loans. ._. I am happy with myself though. I'm going to be graduating in the top 5% of my class! (3.86 GPA)


 
Ugh... How can anyone stay focused enough to get a grade like that? Just sitting around forever like a Raggedy Andy doll, listening to old people babble on and on until your mind's numb with boredom, giving yourself premature on-set arthiritis from score times score times scores of notes...!

I CAN'T STAND THAT KIND OF MADNESS!!!


----------



## The Grey One (Feb 8, 2009)

I'm starting university soon. I'm doing a preparation course first for a year, then I'll be doing a joint English/History degree, then hopefully I'll be able to enter into the creative writing degree they have at the university.


----------



## Moka (Feb 8, 2009)

Adelio Altomar said:


> Ugh... How can anyone stay focused enough to get a grade like that? Just sitting around forever like a Raggedy Andy doll, listening to old people babble on and on until your mind's numb with boredom, giving yourself premature on-set arthiritis from score times score times scores of notes...!
> 
> I CAN'T STAND THAT KIND OF MADNESS!!!



*nods knowingly*

I graduated from a five year, combined BS/MS program in May. Computer Engineering/Computer Science for the BS (which has the workload of a double major, even though it's technically not), and Computer Science for the MS. My GPA was 3.75 for the grad courses, and 3.61 for the undergrad. And that was more than enough to turn my brain to mush. I'm still recovering.

But you know what, if I had the chance, I'd do it all over again.


----------



## Tijala (Feb 8, 2009)

I was fifteen weeks shy of my degree in Psychology. I realized then it's not what I wanted to do and switched my major to Elem Ed. After a semester of that I moved from NJ to TX and went straight into full time work for benefits. 

I plan to go back either this semester or next to change, yet again, to Special Education specializing in Autism. Took me this long to find my calling but at least I'm still young enough to do it.

Of course, this all depends on my job. Right now I'm more scared about keeping my job then getting back into school. Worse comes to worse I wait another year or two before going back. Or just start with one or two online courses.


----------



## melleh (Feb 8, 2009)

I'm in Uni doing Multimedia, majoring in Internet Computing. Going into my third and final year soon (less than a month). How scary Dx 

I want to get into the Web design/development field.


----------



## transformation13 (Apr 2, 2009)

I'm in college now to be a Golf Course General Manager.  Why, you may ask.  Well I love the game of golf and I want to be around it all the time.  And, the money aint bad either. :grin:


----------



## CombatRaccoon (Apr 2, 2009)

I'm noticing a trend here... lots of computer-oriented career paths. could it be that furries love to sit on their asses all day in front of a computer monitor?
perhaps...

me, I'm in for a BFA in fine arts come september at tyler school of art in philly.


----------



## Rozgarden (Apr 2, 2009)

Well I first went straight off to college right after high school with no freaking idea on what to major in. Things happened that had a negative impact on me and I was out working full time for the next two and a half years.. Now I am going back to get a degree in Aviation.. BOOYA! Its like the best job EVER! I mean seriously.. You get to fly to different places, you can advance within the company AND you get half the month OFF not to mention the freaking adreniline (sp?) that surges through my body every time I take off or when I am near a freaking airport..

oh and all those male pilots.. *whistles*


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Apr 2, 2009)

Lately, I've decided t' go to college. Start off as a pharmacy tech and take some  computer classes for and future career and jobs changes later. Y'know, make me more _well-rounded'_ and more skill accompanying for any other little demands that could hypothetically could be needed. 

Also, I wanna go to school in a different country. Either MÃ©xico or Canada...

There's too much violence in MÃ©xico right now so... 


CombatRaccoon said:


> I'm noticing a trend here... lots of computer-oriented career paths. could it be that furries love to sit on their asses all day in front of a computer monitor?
> perhaps...
> 
> me, I'm in for a BFA in fine arts come september at tyler school of art in philly.



Y'know, that could be a possibility. Tha' makes a lot of sense! Y'see a lot of furries on the computer! Why would they be working for _agriculture_ out there way in the pasture with the horses _doing physical work_ or taking care of patients in a hospital, dashing back and forth between the doctor for orders and the pills for the patients and the desk for the logging of everything else in between that goes on in the hospital? X3


----------



## Rostam The Grey (Apr 2, 2009)

Masters degree in Computer Science. Maybe I'll get my doctorate one day if I ever live in the general vicinity of a college that offers it in Computer Science. A little funny fact though, 4.0 on masters, 2.9 on bachelors. The first time through I wasn't as serious  I also I docked for missing class a lot. Most the professors at my college would drop you a whole point if you missed more than 4 classes and I had a tendency not to show up if I was doing fine on tests.


----------



## HoneyPup (Apr 2, 2009)

One more month left!
I'm in college now, about to graduate. 
Now what. :/


----------



## Cyndon (Apr 3, 2009)

i'm in tech school going through the Web Analyst/Programmer crap, as a prelude to becoming a Video Game Designer. Right up there in impossibility along comic book writers, Artists, and Novelists, but i still want to think i can do it... Maybe after i leave here i should start trying to get to another town though... this one sucks eggs... horribly.


----------



## Russ (Apr 3, 2009)

prettylilpup said:


> One more month left!
> I'm in college now, about to graduate.
> Now what. :/


 
Same. I have already given my Senior thesis and my internship is nearly complete. Then I just need to wait for graduation.

I will get my Masters degree after that. Hopefully I manage to get in the place I want.

International Relations and Politics with a minor in History btw.


----------



## HotActionYiffFur (Apr 3, 2009)

I'm been bullshitting a lot of my life going to community college and working at various places. Just one of those people that have no idea what to do with life and don't want to live the typical life.


----------



## Ikaeru (Apr 3, 2009)

Currently working on an English Major and double History/Philosopy Minor. Aiming for law-school. Yay, prosecuting!


----------



## Bunneh45 (Apr 4, 2009)

I'm still two years away from college, but I'm aiming to get a computer engineering degree and go onto video game programming. My life is pretty much work non-stop, though, because I want to get as many scholarships as possible and I'm taking as many AP classes as I can take to maybe go to college one less year. GPA of 4.0 last year and 3.7 this year with 2 AP classes, taking 4 next year. So stressed -_-'


----------



## Henk86 (Apr 6, 2009)

At the end of my degree I plan to go into teaching, so I'm certainly not at Uni to earn lots of money afterwards. I just have a subject I enjoy and want to have a job that's related to it.


----------



## Lemon_Panda (Apr 7, 2009)

I wanna do something with computers. Going to college under the Information Technology major, but may hop to Computer Science if I feel like I need to.


----------



## Carenath (Apr 7, 2009)

Here, third-level education is free (minus administration fees), at the end of second-level education you complete your final exams called the Leaving Certificate, you do a minimum of six subjects, including manditory ones at higher or ordinarly level. The grades you get from the exams in these subjects translate into 'points' for the CAO system. And the various courses offered by the different colleges will have a certain number of points as well as subject grades required to attend the course.

Any student that has achieved enough points, and meets the subject requirements can apply for the course they want through the CAO system, and then its up to the college to offer that student a place, and the student to accept it.

I believe it to be a far superior system to what's used in the US because it rewards students who do better academically over students who do better financially. There is no obligation to use the CAO system, we are free to apply to UK collages through UCAS or colleges in the US or Canada via their methods. I know one student from my school who's actually attending Harvard, and others who are in college in the UK.

I didnt score high enough on the CAO to be offered the course I wanted originally, so I opted for a slightly lesser course in a related field. I didnt realise, to my detriment, that once in the college I could transfer to the course I wanted if there was a space free, since I met the requirements... Im now an undergraduate with a Level 6 (Higher Certificate).

My plans to go back, are now subject to the possible recent changes being brought in to by the idiotic government we have here vis-a-vis third-level fees. If I find myself in a position having to pay for the entirity of the three years the course I want to attend will cost... I wont be attending it, because I cannot afford it, and I can forget about getting a loan... even if I could get one.. I could be stuck here paying it off hampering my efforts to move out.

My current plan is to emmigrate to Canada, for political and personal reasons, but I want to have solid qualifications before I do that, to better ensure that I can get a career in the country, rather than moving there and ending up stuck doing the same kind of job Im doing right now, which is far from challanging or rewarding. My field of interest would see me looking for a job similar to ToeClaws or Irreverent. Problem is.. if I cannot go back to college here because of the cost... its not likely I could go to college in Canada either (though I think I'd like that somehow if I ended up in the same campus TC works in  ).

So right now Im just waiting to see what the story is, and try and apply for the course I want, which will net me a Higher Degree (Level 8) in 3 years, and another Higher Degree from a related course that I can follow onto for another year.

All I can do is wait at this point *sighs*


----------



## Irreverent (Apr 7, 2009)

rozgarden said:


> Now I am going back to get a degree in Aviation.. BOOYA! Its like the best job EVER! I mean seriously.. You get to fly to different places, you can advance within the company AND you get half the month OFF not to mention the freaking adreniline (sp?) that surges through my body every time I take off or when I am near a freaking airport.



There's probably less than a dozen of us here that know what it means to grab stick, pop brakes and advance the throttle.....and at 55k/i to become a sparrow.

You want a real adrenaline rush?   Forget "recovery from unusual attitudes" or night landings.  Go shoot some approaches in an amphip.  Touch-and-goes on a glassy smooth dark lake will leave you....."wet."  



> oh and all those male pilots.. *whistles*



Heh.


----------



## nek0chan (Apr 9, 2009)

=] senior at UCI graduating with a degree in biological sciences and a minor in anthropology, college = fun


----------



## lobosabio (Apr 10, 2009)

Me?  Student.  Animal Ecology major.  Which means I'll probably end up leading you around a national park.


----------



## Idlewild (Apr 10, 2009)

I'm here at college with a major in Biological Sciences. I hope to use the degree towards vet school, as we can set our own mini courses within the major (Mine being animal behavior and physiology courses). If I don't get accepted into vet school, which it's highly likely I wont be accepted considering the competitiveness of it all, I plan on working in Wildlife Biology or a career related to Zoology. 

Why this path? Truthfully, a lot of it is my passion for animals and a desire to earn money, and lots of it to support myself and my family (of the future) comfortably. Money is important to me, and it'll always be a driving force, whether I like it or not.


----------



## Sarakazi (Apr 10, 2009)

I've tried graphic design, studio art, zoology, computer science, and marketing. My university either sucks in those departments, have too high of standards (straight As or fuck you), or both. So now I'm in Public Administration just trying to get finished.


----------



## Xorin (Apr 16, 2009)

Graduating now with my BA in Political Science


----------



## snowleplover15 (Jun 29, 2009)

Still got a few years before college but i'm hoping to go in for architecture or civil engineering also anyone know if you got to go to college to be a DJ


----------



## Aden (Jun 29, 2009)

snowleplover15 said:


> Still got a few years before college but i'm hoping to go in for architecture or civil engineering also anyone know if you got to go to college to be a DJ



I think you should be an English major. You have a natural talent.


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Jun 29, 2009)

I'm going to be doing an archaeology/geography joint degree. Heading off to University in September, eek!

Also, Aden: *snigger*


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Jun 29, 2009)

I'm currently in a technical college working towards a bunch of my computer technician certifications. A+, CCNA, Net+, Security+, a bunch.


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Jun 29, 2009)

Currently on the internet, reading a necro'd thread.


----------



## Thatch (Jun 29, 2009)

This poor thread. Exhumated time after time.
Besides, there's a new one about that.


----------



## Texywolf (Jun 30, 2009)

Is nobody going into college just to do some good for the world? I'm taking my Electronic Engineering all over the place. I'm not going into college because of some belief that every person should go to college, or that if I do go to college, I will have lots of money with my major. Yes, those things do help in life. But I'm going to college to get the education I need to actually make a name for myself in the world. I want to change history, and invent something that will remake some larger part of the way we live.


----------



## Thatch (Jun 30, 2009)

Texywolf said:


> Is nobody going into college just to do some good for the world?



Not many are delusional like you.
Besides, changing the world takes something more than just going to school. Everybody can do that.
We're in a period of time where groundbreaking discoveries and inventions are something very unlikely, because it's the time of improving what was already made with previous groundbreaking discoveries.
Especially in electronics. It's a fluent process.


----------



## Zrcalo (Jun 30, 2009)

I'm in college because I want to be a biotechnologist.

heeellll yeeaaaaahhh PCR!

oh and I love art classes. 

blah I've been in college for 2 years and I have 4 more to go...


----------



## Q-Lok (Jun 30, 2009)

Mrr, I've been in college at the University of Utah for two semesters (not counting the current summer semester, as I've been working through it) doing generals.  Once that's dealt with, though, I'm going to go into computer science.  The reason?  Because it's one of my two or three or so biggest interests and fine arts isn't a sustainable career choice these days.

I have expensive tastes, so not getting a higher education degree is kind of suicide for my lifestyle.  XP  Kinda annoying, but hey, I'd rather be learning.


----------



## nobu (Jun 30, 2009)

Well i'm in college after 10 years out of school because my job decided to move to mexico without me, and the state said they'd pay for it. I'm going for Industrial maintenance, its great except all the kids (no offense) i'm the wierd oldish dude who's actually interested in learning, not partying or fornication, meh.


----------



## ForestFox91 (Jun 30, 2009)

I plan on going to New Mexico State University in Las Cruces, NM next years. I still have high school to finish. I plan on majoring in music, and using my skills in bassoon to get money from the University. Someday I'd like to be a music professor (bassoon preferably), or perform in a symphony.


----------



## Jack (Jul 1, 2009)

I'm collage bound. Im going for a degree in forestry, I plan to be a park ranger.
it is a good job! the pay is ok, but considering that you are provided with free housing and medical coverage, it makes it fantastic!


----------



## ShadowWeaver (Aug 21, 2009)

School: Georgia Tech 
Year: Forth Year Undergraduate
Major: Structural Civil Engineering

i is teh math nerd.


----------



## Benn (Aug 21, 2009)

University for me, Architecture... unless I get bored, then Nursing! Yay, just what the world needs: More gay male nurses


----------



## Jashwa (Aug 21, 2009)

School: Carnegie Mellon University
Major: Mechanical Engineering
Year: Freshman.


----------



## FoxPhantom (Aug 21, 2009)

I'm planning to get into college.

I am an anthro artist,I wonder if a art professer would think of furry as nothing but animal.


----------



## Bacu (Aug 21, 2009)

Eh. Just survived my first week. Still delightfully pessimistic about it.


----------



## CoronaRadiata (Aug 22, 2009)

I'm going for a Bachelor of Education degree, and I have no idea how I'm going to pay for it much less continue onward towards the Master's Degree in English.


----------



## zizii (Jul 13, 2010)

I'm gonna be majoring in Animation, go figure. Possibly changing to Illustration though. I'd like to transfer to CalArts, but it's waaaaay far(I live in Jersey D: ) and really fucking expensive, obviously. -w-


----------

